# Some new one's



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH] Just some more that i'm working on :T


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

wow where did you get those blanks they look great or are you repainting some old RR


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They look good...will look even better when cleared.


----------

